# Dark,mystical,serious music



## masik86 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi guys)im looking for some dark,mystical music maybe something like harry potter music dark magical)please help


----------



## pianolearnerstride (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi. When you mentioned Harry Potter, I looked up the instrument in hedwig's theme... it's a celesta... then I googled some music for celesta and found this, Bartok music for strings percussion and celesta. I don't know if it fits what you're looking for:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

masik86 said:


> Hi guys)im looking for some dark,mystical music maybe something like harry potter music dark magical)please help


Try *Liberace*. :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Try the dark sombre mood of Shostakovich Leningrad symphony.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Listen to Gustav Holst: The Planets, especially Uranus, the Magician, and Neptune, the Mystic (and possible Mercury, the Winged Messenger). I think you'll find it to be what you are looking for.


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Saint-Saens Danse Macabre is always fun, and the lighter music by Shostakovich could work (his more "serious" works are definitely dark, but more "Stalin will kill me soon" than "magical"). I would recommend Shostakovich's Piano Concerti and his Jazz Suites. His 1st Symphony is also fairly bubbly, if you don't mind dissonance.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Jean-Fery Rebel, Les Elemens: 



Karl Jenkins, The Armed Man:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Angelo. Badalimenti's Twin Peaks


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

For mysterious and magical, try:

Alan Hovhaness " The Spirit of the Trees"


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't know if I'd call music from Harry Potter "dark" per se. I recall it being enchanting, magical with a sort-of Halloween trick-or-treat vibe. Perhaps you could listen to Prometheus: The Poem of Fire or Mysterium by Scriabin (who subscribed to his own brand of mysticism). Arnold Bax wrote many great impressionist pieces, including November Woods. Since pianolearnerstride mentioned Bartók's Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, I would also recommend his ballet The Miraculous Mandarin (perhaps one of the greatest ballets ever written).

Of course, if you're looking for truly sinister-sounding pieces, anything by Nono, late Schnittke, or early Penderecki ought to do.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

masik86 said:


> Hi guys)im looking for some dark,mystical music maybe something like harry potter music dark magical)please help


 Black Sabbath? First three albums.


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

How about Prokofiev's "The Magician and the Witch Play Cards" (skip to 3:04):






Or why not something by John Williams himself...'Tortan' from his Bassoon Concerto (skip to 6:54):






I second whoever mentioned Bax's November Woods and Holst's Neptune (all of the pieces from the Planets suite are great, but if there's one mystical piece in there it's Neptune).

If you don't mind piano music, make sure to give Ravel's Gaspard de la Nuit a listen (Ondine is mystical but not so dark, Gibet is dark but not so mystical, Scarbo is dark AND mystical).

A final bonus (which may or may not fit the bill):


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't know about Harry Potter's music. But this sounds mysterious for me. Try it.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Dark mystical: Mahler, Tchaikovsky's 6th, Rachmaninoff Vespers, Danny Elfman Batman score, , Gregorian Chant, Mussgorsky, parts of Orff's Carmina Burana


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

masik86 said:


> Hi guys)im looking for some dark,mystical music maybe something like harry potter music dark magical)please help


Type "dark, mystical music" into google search and a bunch of crap will come up-much like the potter music.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

These pieces seem dark, mystical and serious to me. 

Sibelius Symphony no 4
Vaughan Williams Symphony no 7
Prokofiev Symphony no 5
Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht
Strauss Four Last Songs, the last one
Shostakovich violin concerto no 1, the passacaglia
Britten Four Sea Interludes

etc


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You want dark? His name is Penderecki. His 60s & early 70s stuff.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

*Silvestrov - Symphony No.5*


----------

